# Vermeer discbine not cutting alfalfa very good



## memory (May 29, 2013)

We have a Vermeer 10.5 foot discbine mower conditioner, model MC840, that we bought new a few years ago and when cutting alfalfa, it does not make a good clean cut like it does in timothy or heavier hay. Our Vermeer dealer has suggested a few things which did not help. He suggested adjusting the springs so it doesn't bounce up so much when you hit a rough spot, put some cylinder stops on the cylinder and angle the head more, nothing seems to help. New knives does not help anything either.

And I am not talking about alfalfa that is thin like it was last year due to dry weather, it does it in alfalfa that has a really good stand. It does great in the heavier stuff like timothy and what not, it only does it in thin hay like alfalfa.

Does anybody else have this problem? What did you do to remedy the situation? It's not really a problem as far as leaving too much hay in the field, it just makes it look bad. I just wander if there is so much air movement under there that it blows some of it over. The speed of the tractor doesn't make a difference either. I mean, we haven't tried going at a snails pace but we have slowed down a gear or two with no difference.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Reduce your PTO RPM's, your right on track with too much air movement, reducing the RPM's reduces the turbulence created by the turtles so the thinner stuff can be cut instead of blown over.


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

I was thinking we tried that as well but maybe we didn't. Next time we cut alfalfa, I will try that.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Are the blades pitched or straight.Some blades I've got over the yrs from Vermeer had slightly different bends to them.There is not a huge difference but the more angled blades cut better in short crops.

Steel crimper creats a lot of forward draft blowing hay forward in short thin crops.Not an issue unless under .5 ton per acre.

The skids where changed about 3 yrs ago and they cut a lot cleaner in short crps then older models.

I'm running a 1030 but most everything should be the same.

Can you angle bar farther down yet?Lower the hitch??


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

I believe the blades are straight.

I can't remember how old the discbine is but somewhere around 3 years old.

I have tried angling the bar farther down, but have not tried on the lowest setting, it would be cutting into the ground on the lowest setting. I have not tried lowering the hitch, don't really have that much time to go that far right now. We are trying to play catch up.

I am thinking it has to do with the RPM's as mlappin said. We have some more to cut here pretty soon and I will try reducing the RPM's. If I lower the RPM's and shift up a gear to gain that speed back, I don't guess that would be a problem as far as going to fast at too low of RPM's?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The blades I use have a twist to them.So it creates a updraft and cuts better.OEM Vermeer.They have RH and LH bades

Like these.These are aftermarket but to get a idea.

https://www.allpartsstore.com/Search.htm?CategorySeq=S&SelcBrand=LY&SelcMachn=DISC MOWER&SelcModel=SPLENDIMO 320 L&SelcSectn=SBT&SelcSubsc=SBT04

Cut & paste didn't work on all of it.Go to Hay tools.The disc mower blades.Lely(they make bars for Vermeer)then to Splendimo 320 and it should show you the twisted type blades.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My pottinger has the angled blades, they work quite well. Mow my lawn quite often if its on the tractor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you adjust the speed of the blades? I think this is what Mlappin is suggesting with lowering the RPM, but I'm not sure how that works with PT swathers. I've always found with my Hesston or Massey SP swathers that with Alfalfa if I reduce the speed of the turtles/blades it will cut much better, but make them go faster in grass hays. Though I've had several salesmen tell me to run it just the opposite.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I had one 1030 setup with the paddle conditioner.It would cut short hay like a golf green.With the roller conditioners it creats a lot of forward draft blowing the hay forward making it harder to get a clean cut in short thin conditions.

I put new blades on,tilt cutter ahead and cut it short in those conditions.


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Can you adjust the speed of the blades? I think this is what Mlappin is suggesting with lowering the RPM, but I'm not sure how that works with PT swathers. I've always found with my Hesston or Massey SP swathers that with Alfalfa if I reduce the speed of the turtles/blades it will cut much better, but make them go faster in grass hays. Though I've had several salesmen tell me to run it just the opposite.


As far as I know, the speed of the blades can not be adjusted. I will have to check the manual to be sure but I am pretty positive I can not change the speed of the blades.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

memory said:


> As far as I know, the speed of the blades can not be adjusted. I will have to check the manual to be sure but I am pretty positive I can not change the speed of the blades.


I think the only way would be to slow down tractor RPM's


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PTO speed on my mowing tractor is 2200 RPM in short thin alfalfa I've run a slow as 1700 RPM to get a clean cut.

Something else I've noticed is thin crops seem to mow better if they are dry as in wait till all the dew is burned off.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the twisted bladeds cut better . I Cut a field for a friend one time and I could not get a very clean cut . Prior to planting the field someone with a" disc harrow " made the field very rough and uneven .


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

endrow said:


> I think the twisted bladeds cut better . I Cut a field for a friend one time and I could not get a very clean cut . Prior to planting the field someone with a" disc harrow " made the field very rough and uneven .


Prolly left some "mickys" on top too! 

BTDT! 

Dave


----------

